# good investment?



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

just bought an 08 arctic cat 700 H1. bone stock other than 26" mud trax tires and ss wheels. 188 miles on it. garage kept... $5k. was this a good deal???


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

I think u paid a bit too much..arctic cat is hard to work on in my opinion..if u don't mud ride it much.u shouldn't have that many problems

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Good deal. The Bruit has more power but they make a nice bike...


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The 700h1 is a great bike. And they really aren't that hard to work on at all. 5k sounds a tad high but you got a good bike. Devon from Southern Ridge whipped everybody's butt last year in the mud pits with his. Good luck with it.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

5k doesn't sound bad, but I don't know much about the ACs. I wouldn't take less than 5k for my 07 Grizz 700eps and only tires/wheels. It still books for 5400 and that's w/o power-steering and all the accessories. As it sits, I'd have to get around 6k to make it worth selling...sucks cause I want a SxS bad! :34:


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

it books for 5450... this bike has only been ridden down the guys drive way by his wife... literaly has 1 scratch on it. 186 miles... looks like it was driven off the showroom floor and parked in a garage. i'm ready to see how it turns the 29.5's i just bought for it!!!


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

@J2! I bought the bike from a guy in Deatsville...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Can't wait to see pics & mods.. we need more CAT guys!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Better do the spider gear weld. The kittens crackle a bit in thick mud. Was told its a fail safe by the manufacturer. Hope its not bs. My buddy gets his mud pro stuck and makes this sound a lot.he is 1st on nastiest hole thread. They also have an unbelievable warranty. Brought it in with the display full of water. Replaced front axles,spider gears and pod under warranty. I wanted to trade mine just for that.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

^^ Agreed. Arctic Cat's warranty is second to none. They don't give you a hard time about ANYTHING !! Yes the spider weld is a must. The diffs have a kinda limited slip to them if that's the right term to call it. Get it welded and all will be good. Leez, what was the guys name you got it from, I might know him. And how far do you live from me ? We are always looking for people to ride with, and there really isn't much riding around this area. We ride mortar creek every summer, it's about 15 minutes from my house. I'll hit ya up next time we ride there. But it's sandy bottoms so laws and backs don't do good in it, my stockers work good out there though. We also go to the deatsville mudbog they have onca a month. Not much trails there just alot of mud, atv's and trucks. It's also about 15 minutes from me. We occasionally go to nyota, ever been there ? It's around B'ham. AWSOME 4 mile trek through the woods and a big creek to play in and sit and cook out !! It has some MEAN mudholes and very rocky trails too.


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

@polaris425 putting the laws on tomorrow so pics will be up tomorrow hopefully. @robo thx for the info. gotta find some1 to do the welding, I'm not lol. @J2! private msg sent


----------



## chief_22006 (Feb 14, 2010)

Im thinking this bike doesnt have the sld. Only the mud pros and thundercats have um.


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

@polaris425 pics posted under the show your cat thread...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

definitely doesnt have the sld. there shouldnt be any major problems i can think of other than one on this bike. the throttebody to engine boot dry rots and cracks. need to get the updated one. if you need the part number let me know.


----------



## chief_22006 (Feb 14, 2010)

The boot looked good when i looked at it. I havent even updated mine yet. But i guess both of us will do that soon.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sometimes its hard to see the cracks in ot too and you will ruin the injector with creek sand and mud if it gets in that boot


----------



## chief_22006 (Feb 14, 2010)

If you dont mind could u get me that part number. Tried to look it up but couldnt find it. I was suppose to have mine updated last year and the warranty would have covered it, but it got voided!


----------

